# What Has a High Frame Rate Done for Me Lately?



## Rekd (Sep 11, 2010)

Well? Lets see how having a high frame rate has it's advantages.

Here's 8fps at the Barona Drag Strip...







What has it done for *you*?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 11, 2010)

Dude, that's pretty sweet.

I don't use continuous mode that much...  Kind of a shame, since I shoot with a 1N RS, which can do 10 FPS with a 6 millisecond shutter lag...  I don't find many opportunities to utilize that capability though...


----------

